

Ask HN: Can I get some feedback on my site? - dstainer

I was wondering if I could get some feedback on the content and design of my site.<p>The site is http://www.nosqldatabases.com. As you can imagine the subject matter is about NoSQL data stores.<p>Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.<p>Thanks
Derek
======
yatsyk
\- I would add tag cloud to menu on front page. I need to visit tags page in
order to find some page. \- It would be cool to have some road map for
selecting no-sql db for your app or comparision table with features.

~~~
dstainer
Thank you for the feedback! I definitely agree with the comparison table. I'm
trying to get that information collected and put up on the site, because it
needs to be there.

Derek

------
dstainer
Thank you for all of the feedback that some of you have sent me via email. I
will take all of it into consideration. I'll take the week to implement the
changes and might ask for some more feedback later.

Derek

------
dstainer
Clickable link:

<http://www.nosqldatabases.com>

